# Plexiglass?



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Open to suggestions for a source for clear plexiglass. I have been asked to build a cart for a teacher that pushes it around the school selling school supplies. She wants a plexiglass front. I guess 1/4 inch so do fine. However, I haven't located any locally.

I am thinking 30" x 36" at the most...maybe slightly smaller.
Anyone?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look up laird plastics or professional plastics, either will have it, might look at lexan , it won't scratch so easily


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Close to home, Mike..but not cheap....

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=Search+All


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*mike*

try A&C plastics they have it by the sheet, wholesale behind hobby airport. That is where i get mine


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the leads. I will check them out. I don't need to build the cart until this summer, but knowing where to get the plexiglass will make me feel a lot better and have a better idea of the cost involved.
Mike


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Lowes used to carry it.

if they look at you funny asking for "plexiglass" - try asking for "Lexan"


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

aero shield plastics on wirt rd just south of long point has a large scrap bin that you can get pieces out of priced by the lb.

this is where i get the plastic for deer stand windows


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

A&C Plastics!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Go with Lexan. Better choice all around.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. The project has been put on hold but I will keep these ideas in mind.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

your local glass shop will have plexi like


----------

